# The blasted smear!



## joelmielle (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay I know the latest trend especially in TV land, is the smear across the plate. Done well it can actually look good, much like an artist brush stroke on a piece of art. But smearing just for the sake of smearing doesn't work. Most of the plates I see end up looking like half eaten dinners. When it comes to chocolate sauce I won't even try and describe how some plates look. There's certainly nothing appetizing about that. So if you absolutely have to smear, please do it correctly. Otherwise just wait a while, as it will go out of trend faster than a skid mark!

_Joel Mielle_


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've got to agree with you. It's frustrating as a diner to be served a plate of food with some painted on sauce smeared on the plate. 

It's barely enough to taste on its own, much less to flavor and entree; which makes me ask-what is point?

If a chef is going to add sauce-give me some sauce! Don't give me a messy looking finger-painting job of it. 

All this abstract drizzling and vertical composing is just pretentious posing thinking it's art-which it's not!

In true art, there is a visual purpose and objective.

In food service, the purpose and objective is to serve a delicious meal. Please chefs, don't lose sight of that.


----------

